# Puppy nail trimming



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is it recommended to cut your dog's nails or take it to a groomer?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can really do either, depending on what you're comfortable with or what is most practical going forward. If your dog will be at a groomer regularly anyway then I would just have the groomer do it, or if you're not comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Unless you plan to take your pup to the groomer's every other week, I would plan on doing the nails yourself at least some of the time. Otherwise, they get too long. I would get my pup used to a dremel .. it's a lot easier in the long run to do the nails without worrying about cutting too closely and getting into the quick. If you just dremel the tip every week, you won't ever really need to do any extensive nail cutting and it doesn't take long at all.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I do mine every other week, I use a cutter/dremel to smooth. It is good to get them use to handling as it could help when you need to look at the paws/ears. With mine I have to keep the brushed or they mat. This depends on the breed. As an example: one of my favorite things about cockers is the hair and it takes a lot.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought clippers yesterday, and cut her nails, a few at a time, it's easy. That issue is solved.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a comfort level thing... If you are comfortable with cutting their nails - go for it, if not, groomer it is. 

My dog was taken to the groomers when I was pregnant because he would fight having his nails done and I didn't want to deal with the struggle. Now? I cut his nails myself and he's been conditioned to finally accept it.

ETA; Glad it went well for you.


----------

